

Gender and the body language of power - hsuresh
http://thesocietypages.org/socimages/2013/09/10/gendered-and-the-body-language-of-power/

======
nhebb
_A feminine person keeps her body small and contained; she makes sure that it
doesn’t take up to much space or impose itself.

[...] raising one’s voice in an argument, and even laughing loudly are
considered distinctly unfeminine._

In his Fatherhood routine, Bill Cosby had a funny, and accurate, bit about
women being the boss of the house. I know my wife is going to issue some
mandate when stands arms akimbo and raises her voice. Apparently, I did not
marry, or ever date, a women that was feminine.

Women do not have to be like men in order to assert authority. The surest way
to undercut the appearance of authority is to act like something you're not.

------
tzs
Most of the feminine behaviors listed are also behaviors important to a Ninja.
Probably just a coincidence...

Another interesting thing is how people sit when sitting in a single gender
group. For instance, two girls sitting on the grass having lunch will likely
be sitting right next to each other, and it is obvious they are together. Two
guys will likely sit with a noticeable gap between them and will be more
haphazardly arranged, and you might wonder if they are together or that just
happens to be the best spot to sit. Or consider the movies. Pairs of guys
attending a movie together seem much more likely to leave an open seat between
them than do pairs of women attending together.

I wonder if this has something to do with it being considered OK for women to
touch, but un-masculine for men to touch, so male groups sit so they won't
have to deal with the horror of accidentally touching another man.

------
jes
TED talk along the same lines:

[http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes...](http://www.ted.com/talks/amy_cuddy_your_body_language_shapes_who_you_are.html)

